# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म "मदर इंडिया "

## "Hamsafar+"

दुनिया में हम आये हैं तो जीना ही पड़ेगा
जीवन है अगर ज़हर तो पीना ही पड़ेगा
दुनिया ...

गिर गिर के मुसीबत में सम्भलते ही रहेंगे
जल जाएं मगर आग पे चलते ही रगेंगे
ग़म जिसने दिये हैं बही ग़म दूर करेगा
दुनिया ...औरत है वही औरत जिसे दुनिया की शर्म है
संसार में बस लाज ही नारी का धर्म है
ज़िन्दा है जो इज़्ज़त से वही इज़्ज़त से मरेगा
दुनिया ...मालिक है तेरे साथ न डर ग़म से तू ये दिल
मेहनत करे इन्सान तो क्या काम है मुश्किल
जैसा जो करेगा यहाँ वैसा ही भरेगा
दुनिया ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

(दुःख भरे दिन बीते रे भैया अब सुख आयो रे
रंग जीवन में नया लायो रे) -२
होय होय दुःख भरे दिन बीते रे भैया, बीते रे भैयादेख रे घटा घिरके आई रस भर-भर लाई -२
ओ घटा घिरके आई, हो
छेड़ ले गोरी मन की बीना रिमझिम रुत छाई -२
ओ घटा घिरके आई
प्रेम की गागर लाए रे बादर बेकल मोरा जिया होय -२
दुःख भरे दिन बीते रे भैया ...
मधुर-मधुर मनवा गाए अपने भी दिन आए -२
ओ मधुर मनवा गाए, हो
सावन के संग आए जवानी सावन के संग जाए, ओ -२
ओ मधुर मनवा गाये, हो
आज तो जी भर नाच ले पागल कल न जाने रे क्या होये -२
दुःख भरे दिन बीते रे भैया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

खट-खुट करती छम-छुम करती
गाड़ी हमरी जाये
फर-फर भागे सबसे आगे
कोई पकड़ ना पाये

हो गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रे
गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रे
जिया उड़ा जाए लड़े आँख रे
होय
जिया उड़ा जाए लड़े आँख रे
होय
गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रे 
दिल खाये हिचकोले
गाड़ी ले चल हौले-हौले
गाड़ी ले चल हौले-हौले  
हो बिंदिया मोरी गिर-गिर जाये
नथनी हाले-डोले
हो री नथनी हाले-डोले
ओ देख नजर न लागे गोरी
काहे मुखड़ा खोले
देख नजर न लागे रे गोरी
काहे मुखड़ा खोले
ओ नैनों वाली घूँघट से
ना झाँक रे होय
गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रेको :	अर र र र र
मोरी लाल चुनरिया उड़ गई रे
मोरी कजरे की डिबिया गिर गई रे
हवा में उड़ गई मोरी चुनरिया
मिल गईं तोसे अखियाँ
बलमा मिल गईं तोसे अखियाँ -२
हो गोरा बदन मोरा थर-थर काँपे
धड़कन लागी छतिया
रामा धड़कन लागी छतिया
ओ अलबेली बीच डगरिया
ना कर ऐसी बतियाँ
ओ अलबेली बीच डगरिया
ना कर ऐसी बतियाँ
ओ सुनें सब लोगवा
कटे नाक रे
गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रे
खट-खुट करती छम-छुम करती
गाड़ी हमरी जाये
फर-फर भागे सबसे आगे
कोई पकड़ ना पायेको 	
ओ गाड़ी वाले गाड़ी धीरे हाँक रे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

घूँघट नहीं खोलूँगी सैंया तोरे आगे
उमर मोरी बाली शरम मोहे लागे
घूँघट नहीं ...

मुख पे घूँघट नैनों में रसिया
मन ही मन मुस्काऊँ  -२
दिल की बतियाँ तू ही समझ ले
मैं कैसे बतलाऊँ -२
जियरा मोरा लरजे बदन मोरा काँपे
घूँघट नहीं ...नाचे अंग-अंग मुरली की धुन पर
गाए मन मतवाला -२
दिल पर मोरे तूने बलमवा
कैसा जादू डाला -२
जिया को मोरे लूटा बाँसुरिया बजइके
घूँघट नहीं ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

होली आयी रे कन्हाई, होली आयी रे
होली आयी रे कन्हाई
रंग छलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरीको 
होली आयी रे कन्हाई
रंग छलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरी
होली आयी रे, आयी रे, होली आयी रे
बरसे गुलाल रंग मोरे आंगनवा
अपने ही रंग में रंग दे मोहे सजनवा
हो देखो नाचे मोरा मनवा
बरसे गुलाल रंग मोरे आंगनवा, जी मोरे आंगनवा
अपने ही रंग में रंग दे मोहे सजनवा
तोरे कारन घरसे आई, तोरे कारन हो
तोरे कारन घरसे आई
हूँ निकलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरी
होली आयी रे कन्हाई
रंग छलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरी
होली आयी रे, आयी रे, होली आयी रे
छुटे ना रंग ऐसी रंग दे चुनरिया
धोबन ये धोये चाहे सारी उमरिया
हो मन को रंग देगा साँवरिया
छुटे ना रंग ऐसी रंग दे चुनरिया, जी
रंग दे चुनरिया
धोबन ये धोये चाहे सारी उमरिया
मोहे भाये ना हरजाई, मोहे भाये ना
मोहे भाये ना हरजाई
रंग हलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरी
होली आयी रे कन्हाई
रंग छलके सुना दे ज़रा बांसरी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जुन्धरिया कटती जाये रे
उमरिया घटती जाये रे
काम कठन जीवन थोड़ा
काम कठन है रे
काम कठन जीवन थोड़ा
पगला मन घबराये
जुन्धरिया कटती जाये रे
उमरिया घटती जाये रेदुख-दर्द 
सहें बनजारे भइया
धूप में देखें तारे
दिन-रात बहायें पसीना हम
कुछ हाथ न आये हमारे -२
हमरी सारी मेहनत माया
ठगवा ठग ले जाये
जुन्धरिया कटती जाये रे
उमरिया घटती जाये रे
धरती पे कितने बारा-मासे
बीत गये रे आ के रामा
बीत गये रे आ के
दुनिया के लिये है लीला तेरी
हमरे भाग में फाँके रामा
हमरे भाग में फाँके
कागज हो तो बाँच लूँ रामा
भाग न बाँचो जाये
जुन्धरिया कटती जाये रे
उमरिया घटती जाये रे
सनसार में तेरे लूट मची
और जान के पड़ गये लाले 
अब रोक जनम की चक्की रे 
सनसार चलाने वाले 
काल पड़ा है रोटी का और
दुनिया बढ़ती जाये
जुन्धरिया कटती जाये रे
उमरिया घटती जाये रे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मतवाला जिया डोले पिया झूमे घटा छाए रे बादल
करना है तो कर प्यार न डर बीती उमर आएगी ना कल
अरे पागल ...
मतवाला जिया ...
करना है तो कर ... 
अरमान भरा दिल है बलम तेरे हवाले
तू अपना बना ले अरे तू अपना बना ले
सावन है जवानी पे लगी दिल की बुला ले
हँस ले ज़रा गा ले अरे हँस ले ज़रा गा ले
नाचे मेरा मन आज सजन छन छननन बोले रे पायल
मतवाला जिया ...
करना है तो कर ...
हो दिल तेरा दीवाना मेरी आँखें भी दीवानी
कुछ दे दे निशानी अरे कुछ दे दे निशानी
दुनिया के मज़े लूट ले जीवन है कहानी
दो दिन है जवानी अरे दो दिन है जवानी
दुनिया है बड़ी जादू भरी मेरी गली साथ मेरे चल
करना है तो कर ...
मतवाला जिया ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

न मैं भगवान हूँ न मैं शैतान हूँ
दुनिया जो चाहे समझे मैं तो इनसान हूँ
मुझ में भलाई भी मुझ में बुराई भी
लाखों हैं मैल दिल में थोड़ी सफ़ाई भी
थोड़ा सा नेक हूँ थोड़ा बेईमान हूँ
दुनिया जो चाहे समझे मैं तो इनसान हूँ
न कोई राज है न सर पर ताज है
फिर भी हमारे दम से धरती की लाज है
तन का ग़रीब हूँ मन का धनवान हूँ
दुनिया जो चाहे समझे मैं तो इनसान हूँ
जीवन का गीत है सुर में न ताल में
उलझी है सारी दुनिया रोटी के जाल में
कैसा अँधेर है मैं भी हैरान हूँ
दुनिया जो चाहे समझे मैं तो इनसान हूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

नगरी-नगरी द्वारे-द्वारे ढूँढूँ रे सांवरिया
पीया-पीया रटते-रटते हो गई रे बाँवरिया
नगरी-नगरी ...बालम बेदर्दी ने मोहे फूँका ग़म की आग में
बिरहा की चिंगारी भर दो दुखिया के सुहाग में
पल-पल मनवा रोए छलके नैनों की गगरिया
नगरी-नगरी ...
आई थी अँखियों में लेकर सपने क्या-क्या प्यार के
जाती हूँ दो आँसू लेकर आशाएं सब हार के
दुनिया के मेले में लुट गई जीवन की गठरिया
नगरी-नगरी ...
दर्शन के दो प्यासे नैना जीवन भर न सोएंगे
बिछड़े साजन तुमरे कारण रातों को हम रोएंगे
अब न जाने रामा कैसे बीतेगी उमरिया
नगरी-नगरी ..

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ओ जाने वाले जाओ न घर अपना छोड़ के
माता बुला रही है तुम्हें हाथ जोड़ केहम सबको छोड़कर अब जाते हो तुम कहाँ
उजड़ी है लाख फिर भी है धरती तुम्हारी माँ
दुनिया में सुख न पाओगे दिल माँ का तोड़ के
ओ जाने वालों ...
ठहरो पुकारती है तुम्हारी ज़मीं तुम्हें
लौट आओ माँ की हाय लगे ना कहीं तुम्हें
रुक जाओ माँ की हाय लगे ना कहीं तुम्हें

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ओ मेरे लाल आ जा, तुझ को गले लगा लूँ
दिल में तुझे छुपा लूँओ मेरे दिल के टुकड़े ओ ममता के प्यारे
सुन ले कि तेरी माँ है ज़िन्दा तेरे सहारे
माँ से तू क्यों ख़फ़ा है आ मैं तुझे मना लूँ
ओ मेरे लाल आ जा, तुझ को गले लगा लूँ
दिल में तुझे छुपा लूँ
तेरे लिए हूँ पागल आख़िर को माँ हूँ तेरी
जग में रहे तू ज़िन्दा उजड़े न गोद मेरी
एक बार अपने हाथों दुल्हा तुझे बन लूँ
ओ मेरे लाल आ जा, तुझ को गले लगा लूँ
दिल में तुझे छुपा लूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

पी के घर आज प्यारी दुल्हनिया चली
रोएं माता पिता उनकी दुनिया चली
भैया बहना के दिल को लगी ठेस रे
मेरी क़िस्मत में जाता था परदेस रे
छोड़ कर अपने बाबुल का आँगन चली
पी के घर आज प्यारी दुल्हनिया चली
भैया बाबा ने सुख मोहे सारे दिए
मोरे गौने में चाँद और सितारे दिए
साथ ले कर मैं सारा गगनदी चली
पी के घर आज प्यारी दुल्हनिया चली
कोई गुण ढंग न मुझ में कोई बात है
मोरी चूड़ियों की लाज अब तोरे हाथ है
तोरे संग मैं जीवन भर को सजना चली
पी के घर आज प्यारी दुल्हनिया चली

----------


## Crimnal

बहुत ही अच्छा गाना है " दुनिया मैं हम आयें हैं तो जीना ही पड़ेगा ......"

----------


## loolugupta

father india bhi to aa jane de

----------


## loolugupta

ahut mehnat kaya hai bhai aapne

----------


## shahrukh khan1

क्या हमसफर भाई , महज़ गाने डाल कर निकल लिए 
थोड़ा कुछ फिल्म के बारे मे भी बताया होता

----------

